# Need help with RC71 remote



## dvdmth

Tonight, my RC71 remote suddenly quit working while I was in the middle of watching TV. It would no longer control any device (HR44, TV, or AVR). I checked the batteries, but the batteries were still good. After putting them back in the remote, it started controlling the TV (on/off) and the AVR (volume), but not the HR44.

Using the front panel, I was able to bring up the remote control setup, from which I tried resetting the remote. After following the instructions (hold Mute-Select, then enter code 981), the remote started communicating with the DVR. However, this reset the remote to IR and lost the codes for controlling the TV and AVR (as expected). I then went into the menu for programming the remote and tried to program it back to RF mode.

I have tried multiple times but simply cannot get the remote back into RF mode. I followed the steps carefully (hold Mute-Select, code 961, channel up, then Enter). After these steps, the remote starts blinking repeatedly for a while, then flashes red and stops. No response from the Genie, and the remote remains in IR mode. Since I cannot get the remote in RF mode, I cannot program it for the TV and AVR.

Before you ask, yes I'm positive I'm pressing Enter and not Select on the last step (which seems to be a common mistake).

Any ideas???


----------



## Gary16

Did you try putting in fresh batteries?


----------



## dvdmth

Gary16 said:


> Did you try putting in fresh batteries?


Fresh batteries don't help.

It looks like I'll need a new remote. It's a shame, for this remote is only about three months old. It's the second time the remote stopped working properly, but the first time I was able to get it working again after reprogramming it. No such luck now.


----------



## Laxguy

Does it not work in RF? Mine is in RF and its IR controls my TV and AVR.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

Three thoughts:

1. DIRECTV has been known to replace broken remotes at no charge, especially one as new as yours.

2. As an alternative, have you considered dowloading the DIRECTV App to your Android phone or your iPhone? I did this recently and discovered much to my joy that controlling my network conected DVR's from a phone or mini tablet is faster and more reliable than RF or IR control.

3. I bet there are plenty of new/used remotes on ebay or Amazon at a reasonable price if DIRECTV declines to replace yours.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## dvdmth

Laxguy said:


> Does it not work in RF? Mine is in RF and its IR controls my TV and AVR.


My problem is that I cannot even get the remote into RF mode. Read my initial post more closely.



Leftcoastdave said:


> Three thoughts:
> 
> 1. DIRECTV has been known to replace broken remotes at no charge, especially one as new as yours.
> 
> 2. As an alternative, have you considered dowloading the DIRECTV App to your Android phone or your iPhone? I did this recently and discovered much to my joy that controlling my network conected DVR's from a phone or mini tablet is faster and more reliable than RF or IR control.
> 
> 3. I bet there are plenty of new/used remotes on ebay or Amazon at a reasonable price if DIRECTV declines to replace yours.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for your thoughts. I don't think I'll have any difficulty getting a replacement remote. I was just hoping there was a way to fix the remote I have so that I wouldn't have to go through the hassle and wait for the new remote to arrive.


----------



## b52pooh

With the RC71 in direct sight of the HR44/C41, press and hold the "Mute" and "Enter" Buttons simultaneously for 4 seconds. 
The LED on the remote will begin blinking green. After a few seconds, the RC71 will communicate with the HR44/C41, automatically set both into RF and pair them together. You will then receive an on-screen message stating "Your Remote is now setup for RF." Press Select on the remote to exit the message on the screen. The remote and the HR44/C41 are now paired to each other and should operate all DIRECTV features.

If these steps are successful, you will need to re-program the TV and AV unit. If the above steps fail, then you should get a replacement RC71.


----------



## Laxguy

dvdmth said:


> My problem is that I cannot even get the remote into RF mode. Read my initial post more closely.


That's an odd statement to someone who's only trying to assist. I wrote "does" instead of "did" which is what I was trying to ask-did it work previously in RF; terribly sorry.


----------



## dvdmth

b52pooh said:


> With the RC71 in direct sight of the HR44/C41, press and hold the "Mute" and "Enter" Buttons simultaneously for 4 seconds.
> The LED on the remote will begin blinking green. After a few seconds, the RC71 will communicate with the HR44/C41, automatically set both into RF and pair them together. You will then receive an on-screen message stating "Your Remote is now setup for RF." Press Select on the remote to exit the message on the screen. The remote and the HR44/C41 are now paired to each other and should operate all DIRECTV features.
> 
> If these steps are successful, you will need to re-program the TV and AV unit. If the above steps fail, then you should get a replacement RC71.


I tried this method but to no avail. After holding Mute+Enter, the RC71 blinked for some 30 seconds, then flashed red. On the screen, a message popped up saying it was applying IR/RF status, but that's as far as it got. I had to clink on the Cancel button in the dialog (after the remote reverted to IR mode).

A replacement remote is being shipped now. I am convinced now that the remote I have has gone bad (at least I hope it's the remote and not the HR44, which won't be so easy to replace).


----------



## Edmund

You're not trying the above through glass or other doors are you?


----------



## dvdmth

Edmund said:


> You're not trying the above through glass or other doors are you?


Thanks for the idea, but I had been trying this with the glass cabinet door open, so that there was nothing between the RC71 and the HR44. I even tried moving the remote close to the DVR (within a foot), but that didn't help either.

Recall that before I reset the remote, it was controlling the TV and AVR but not the DVR. The remote was in RF mode at the time. I'm thinking the RF transmitter in the remote has gone dead, which would explain why attempts to put the remote in RF mode now fail.


----------



## jhsanchez

I am having a problem with it as well but I cannot get the enter key to act as the "change input" key for my TV. All I get is the mini info screen (blue button thing on older remotes). Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Supramom2000

I've also had my remote stop controlling my HR44 out of the blue. I did a menu reset on my receiver and then it worked fine. Never had any more issues.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

jhsanchez said:


> I am having a problem with it as well but I cannot get the enter key to act as the "change input" key for my TV. All I get is the mini info screen (blue button thing on older remotes). Any help will be appreciated.
> Thanks


Press and hold the Enter/Input key.


----------



## peds48

jhsanchez said:


> I am having a problem with it as well but I cannot get the enter key to act as the "change input" key for my TV. All I get is the mini info screen (blue button thing on older remotes). Any help will be appreciated.
> Thanks


Hmmm, do you have an RC71?


----------

